#   -

## Safra

,  .        .       :
 .2 .8  171-     : "..._  ,    ,     ,        ()      ,                    ,          .
_

.2.1     ,  . : (.8) _"..     , , ,            300    ;
_

..       .
   :      ?  ,       ?

----------

300     -   ,          .   300  -   ,       ..

----------


## Safra

,  !

----------

.  .    (  )   - ( 300).          .            (     ).   ,        .     .     ,      .    ,    ?

----------

> ,


  ,  



> 


 171-,  14,     ,      ,  , ,   .

----------

> ,


  ,  



> 


 171-,  14,     ,      ,  , ,   .      




>

----------


## loveawake.ru

.
rn           .      .       .    ?

----------

> 300     -   ,          .   300  -   ,       ..


!    300 .           ,  -  (  ) ?     .      1 ,    1  ,   .  ,      ,        ,       .    .-          ?

----------

> !    300 .           ,  -  (  ) ?  ....    .-          ?


  :        "  " 
 (  )     .   -  , , .

----------

.
, ,         (,   )     ?    -     ?   300 .  ,   .                                                  :      -  1  6                       ( ) ? .

----------

> .
> , ,         (,   )     ?    -     ?   300 .  ,   .                                                  :      -  1  6                       ( ) ? .


     ?

----------

> ?


  3 10.

----------

> :        "  " 
>  (  )     .   -  , , .


 ! 
       ?         ?

----------

> ! 
>        ?         ?


(  )       18.3 .   .  (  )         (=   ) ,        ,      . 
      (    300   ) ,  .  1      .        ,  .  1  -   .     -  ,             (,    -   /       ).  ,       .

----------

> .
>    300 .  ,   .                                                  :      -  1  6                       ( ) ? .


     300 .  ,   .    3, 4, 6, 7, 10.    ,     ...

----------


## borisgor871234

,    .    ,    , . 

        ,   .      .   ,     ,     164  2015 .
   .     :
- ,    ;
-   ;
- ;
-   ;
-   .
         .            .  ,       .   ,  ,      .

-  )

----------


## deklarant_

> 3, 4, 6, 7, 10.    ,     ...


   22.11.1995 N 171- (.  29.07.2018), .14, .1
     300    ,    :
-     , , ,    
       300    ;
-,         
,     , , , , 


 5,6  7   ,             ,    ,

----------


## Safra

.      300 . .            ?      .

----------


## Safra

.      300 . .            ?      .

----------


## borisgor871234

- .        ,   .    ,      ,       .

----------


## Safra

349  31.10.14 "   .....          ".     ?        ?        300 ?

----------


## Safra

,   .   149  21  14 .
   .      300 .,       ,   :
1) "       ..." ( 2.1 ) -    ?
2)        ..." ( 3.1 ) -     ,       ;
3)         " ( 5.5 ) -           40 " ";  :    - ,       -    - .   ?       .        ?
4)          ( 5.1 )

----------


## Safra

,      .  . (   21, 22).   ,    .  .

----------


## bleem

.     .   ,     300 .   ?
      ,      ,        ..       -        ...   ?
  ,    .

----------


## borisgor871234

?   .    ,      .     ,      , ..      .

----------


## Anastasiya_85

!    ( 300 )     ?       -    ?

----------

*Anastasiya_85*,      .         .

----------


## id86750309

!    : 
3)         " ( 5.5 ) -           40 " ";  :    - ,       -    - .   ?       .        ?
            300. ,  (  )        . :       (  ,     , ?),       .    (    ).      ?

----------

> ?       .        ?
>             300. ,  (  )        . :       (  ,     , ?),       .    (    ).      ?


       300..   .
           (),   ,     ,       -   .        , ,         - , .   ,           (     ),   -   -       ,        -    .

----------

